# Sage DTP vs bambino



## Wisey

Hi all

After all the advice I've settled on a seperate machine & grinder...going for a eureka specialista

in regards to Machine-

what would people go for between the DTP or the bambino?

ive been waiting for currys to restock the DTP at £329 but e mailed to say not restocking, Lakeland also out of stock...is this machine old/discontinued/a replacement coming?

So at the same price of £379, which is the better machine?

probably 1 coffee a day, single dosing..


----------



## kennyboy993

Have a look on here wisey, this question has been asked before and got many replies.

My view is go for the bambino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake

see i went dtp over the bambino


----------



## Wisey

@Cuprajake Why?


----------



## Joe shorrock

Can't believe how much the sage brand has increased value as of convid


----------



## cuprajake

Wisey said:


> @Cuprajake Why?


 more control, slightly bigger machine, and at the time cheaper £249 del from john lewis


----------



## 24774

Joe shorrock said:


> Can't believe how much the sage brand has increased value as of convid


 Feels like it, certainly in terms of exposure, but Breville have only just recovered from the Dow crash at start of March. Stock price has just got back to where it was in December. Covid must have seen a huge influx of sales though, Sage arguably the first port of call or one of, for those looking for a home machine in these times.


----------



## Joe shorrock

The bambino is now cheaper than the DTP on Amazon!


----------



## cuprajake

think its like alot of things, good marketing and less knowladge from the main consumer, im happy with mine, if i had 2k free yes id buy a much better machine, but i dont so £250 will do me


----------



## Apr1985

Wow £329 is pretty good for the bambino!!

Would certainly save me counter space over the pro now I have to niche coming 🤔


----------



## Wisey

Cuprajake said:


> more control, slightly bigger machine, and at the time cheaper £249 del from john lewis


 Yeah I think I either pull the trigger & just pay the £379 or wait 6 months for Xmas....don't think I can wait that long for £100...


----------



## Wisey

Joe shorrock said:


> The bambino is now cheaper than the DTP on Amazon!


 Ah yeah thanks for finding that...

do you know much about either?

I saw a video which said the DTP has a pid which I believe is useful...does the bambino have one?


----------



## cuprajake

Banbino is a different type of heater. I think its a thermo coil, dont quote me.

Both will be good entry machines.

Did you watch the YouTube link to the review. The guy has 7 videos on bambinos


----------



## Wisey

@Cuprajake I have loads of videos saved to watch.....it's just getting time to watch them all!


----------



## facboy

maybe if you spent less time posting? 😛

not that i can talk...


----------



## Apr1985

If you want the risk to see if it comes back in stock before the price goes up the AO have a bambino for £250

https://ao.com/product/ses500btr-sage-the-bambino-plus-espresso-coffee-machine-black-74367-66.aspx


----------



## Wisey

@Apr1985

thanks for that, could be a deal not to be passed up on .....I see the bambino has a PID aswell as the DTP

it seems the most popular choice is the DTP, why is this?

because of the heating system?


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend

The bambino is more like the Barista pro that I have, uses a Thermojet rather than a Thermocoil heating system. Great for when you want to make drinks quickly, not that the older machines are particularly slow. However the Bambino has the auto frothing wand, where you can choose your level of foam and how hot you want the milk but it does the frothing for you. The DTP has a manual stream wand and like the express and infuser I think it only has 1 hole so it steams a little slower than the Pro that I have as that has 4.

Also I think the bambino only comes with pressurised baskets rather than the single walls which means you don't really have to dial in but you can never get the same result as a properly dialled in single wall. Maybe you can buy the single wall baskets for the bambino?

All in all I suppose it depends how manual you want to go and whether you want old or newer tech, each for sure have their own pros and cons.


----------



## Wisey

@Caffeinated_fiend

thanks for the reply, good helpful comparison & comments

tricky really as I prefer newer tech to older stuff however I'm quite looking forward to testing & not 'having it all done for me'...plus you've jogged my memory about the difference between pressurised/single wall baskets

surely the whole point in going to the lengths of timing extractions etc is to get a consistent coffee so using single wall baskets & having a consistent espresso is a key thing? 
I did read on the forum somewhere about seeing if the DTP basket fits in the bambino portafilter & if you buy the bambino just buying a DTP basket from sage?


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend

Wisey said:


> @Caffeinated_fiend
> 
> thanks for the reply, good helpful comparison & comments
> 
> tricky really as I prefer newer tech to older stuff however I'm quite looking forward to testing & not 'having it all done for me'...plus you've jogged my memory about the difference between pressurised/single wall baskets
> 
> surely the whole point in going to the lengths of timing extractions etc is to get a consistent coffee so using single wall baskets & having a consistent espresso is a key thing?
> I did read on the forum somewhere about seeing if the DTP basket fits in the bambino portafilter & if you buy the bambino just buying a DTP basket from sage?


 I think that you can get good results from a pressurised basket but when I think of pressurised baskets I think of super auto machines that usually only have 8 or so grind adjustments as it's not super critical. Plus you can't usually tell from your shots whether they look good, as for the most part an amazing shot and a terrible one look the same coming out. On a single wall when your shot comes gushing out in 10 seconds you know it's going to be a shocker without trying it

I personally enjoy espresso as a hobby, some days more than others of course, it takes a decent amount of time to get a drink and sometimes I can be throwing about 80g of beans on a new coffee before I've enjoyed one cup. However the difference when you get a properly dialled in shot is night and day for me from a pressurised to a single wall.

Although I have the fancy new steam wand I've made about 4-5 milk based drinks on the machine, as my preferred drink is an Americano. So nice to have but something to consider is how much you are going to use it.


----------



## cuprajake

The bambino now comes with unpressurized baskets

If you watch the YouTube vid he actually has one on the bambino baskets and the difference it makes on that machine






Dont worry about old tech the gaggia classic is from caveman times and there the best....


----------



## Wisey

@Caffeinated_fiend

i will be making more cortado drinks...thanks for the info


----------



## Wisey

@Caffeinated_fiend

i will be making more cortado drinks..

you said you can waste 80g of beans getting your espresso right - is this 80g per new pack Of brand x or 80g per new brand?

- if you bought 500g of x, then continue to reorder it, is your machine set up & good to go or does it still need dialling as as even though it's the same brand it may be ever so slightly different and the grind size may need tweaking ever so slightly

.thanks for the info


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend

Wisey said:


> @Caffeinated_fiend
> 
> i will be making more cortado drinks..
> 
> you said you can waste 80g of beans getting your espresso right - is this 80g per new pack Of brand x or 80g per new brand?
> 
> - if you bought 500g of x, then continue to reorder it, is your machine set up & good to go or does it still need dialling as as even though it's the same brand it may be ever so slightly different and the grind size may need tweaking ever so slightly
> 
> .thanks for the info


 It's usually with a new brand, I drink decaf more than caffeinated and in general they are more finicky than caffeinated beans IMO. However a lot of it comes down to preparation, I'm not sure how much experience you have with making espresso but being consistent as a human being is hard so unless you're nailing your preparation each time, even when you have it dialled in you can make mistakes that ruin shots. Uneven tamp, different tamp pressure, wrong dose, how hot or cold the day is even. A brand new bean I can usually get to where I want in 3 shots unless I'm really unlucky, once dialled in I can micro adjust per day going forward. Plus I have a little notepad that I write the recipes for the coffees I have tried to reference if I order again I have a good starting point.

It's never quite the same between bags though, like you say I find that you would still need to tweak, you may find that when using say 19g in 38g out that on the old beans was 30 seconds on grind size 10 on your grinder but on the new beans it 35 seconds so grind a little more coarser to lower the time if it tastes to bitter for example, sometimes it might taste better at 35 and you stumble onto greatness.


----------



## Apr1985

Wisey said:


> @Apr1985
> 
> thanks for that, could be a deal not to be passed up on .....I see the bambino has a PID aswell as the DTP
> 
> it seems the most popular choice is the DTP, why is this?
> 
> because of the heating system?


 Back in stock at ao. Bargain


----------



## Wisey

Apr1985 said:


> Back in stock at ao. Bargain


 Oh man what to do!!

I had my mind set on the DTP & now this quandary!


----------



## Wisey

@Caffeinated_fiend

I haven't got a machine yet, I'm just doing my research before committing as I don't want to make a £600 mistake?

was gona get a pro or BE but after comments on here I've settled on a seperate machine/grinder

gona get a eureka specialista then was set on a DTP but now the bambino is £250 I don't know if I should go for this! 
the DTP seems to be the most popular choice on here so not sure if I should just wait out for the DTP to come on offer


----------



## cuprajake

Caffeinated_fiend said:


> The bambino is more like the Barista pro that I have, uses a Thermojet rather than a Thermocoil heating system. Great for when you want to make drinks quickly, not that the older machines are particularly slow. However the Bambino has the auto frothing wand, where you can choose your level of foam and how hot you want the milk but it does the frothing for you. The DTP has a manual stream wand and like the express and infuser I think it only has 1 hole so it steams a little slower than the Pro that I have as that has 4.
> 
> Also I think the bambino only comes with pressurised baskets rather than the single walls which means you don't really have to dial in but you can never get the same result as a properly dialled in single wall. Maybe you can buy the single wall baskets for the bambino?
> 
> All in all I suppose it depends how manual you want to go and whether you want old or newer tech, each for sure have their own pros and cons.


 do you think the steam wand tips would be interchangable??


----------



## kennyboy993

Guys the bambino is a step on from the dtp

It is thermojet not thermocoil
Auto steaming 
Comes with unpressurised baskets 
Has over pressure valve

What does the dtp have over bambino?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake

Nothing people generally prefer what they use

That bambino is a banging deal imo

Some people wont like auto foaming though


----------



## Wisey

thanks @Cuprajake


----------



## Wisey

@kennyboy993

i thought the unpressurized baskets was a negative with not getting consistent shots?

if you only get consistent with single wall, when using pressurised what's the point going to the lengths of timing/weighing if you're not going to get a consistent espresso anyway


----------



## Joe shorrock

Wisey said:


> @kennyboy993
> 
> i thought the unpressurized baskets was a negative with not getting consistent shots?
> 
> if you only get consistent with single wall, when using pressurised what's the point going to the lengths of timing/weighing if you're not going to get a consistent espresso anyway


 Dual wall are pressurised,

single wall are unpressurised - what you want


----------



## kennyboy993

Cuprajake said:


> Nothing people generally prefer what they use
> That bambino is a banging deal imo
> Some people wont like auto foaming though


You can manual steam also on the bambino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennyboy993

Wisey said:


> @kennyboy993
> i thought the unpressurized baskets was a negative with not getting consistent shots?
> 
> if you only get consistent with single wall, when using pressurised what's the point going to the lengths of timing/weighing if you're not going to get a consistent espresso anyway


Single or dual wall is another conversation I agree wisey

Though bambino vs dtp - my point was bambino also includes single wall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey

@kennyboy993

sorry I was getting mixed up with single/unpressurized/pressurised etc

ok so both machines come with PID & single wall (unpressurized) baskets which are two points for a machine to have

bambino you can manual or auto steam milk - DTP is manual only

many other key differences?


----------



## Wisey

I have loads of love2shop vouchers to use so I'll wait for both machines to be in stock in Argos/currys/JL and then see if there's an offer like on ao...

in 2 weeks JL will be open so I'll try get a demo also

ive started to buy some bits so will be nice when everything is back in stock & I can pull the trigger & bring it all together!

bot too much point rushing & buying a machine today when I can't get the grinder for 2/3 weeks


----------



## Joe shorrock

Wisey said:


> I have loads of love2shop vouchers to use so I'll wait for both machines to be in stock in Argos/currys/JL and then see if there's an offer like on ao...
> 
> in 2 weeks JL will be open so I'll try get a demo also
> 
> ive started to buy some bits so will be nice when everything is back in stock & I can pull the trigger & bring it all together!
> 
> bot too much point rushing & buying a machine today when I can't get the grinder for 2/3 weeks


 What other bits you looking at?


----------



## kennyboy993

Wisey said:


> @kennyboy993
> 
> sorry I was getting mixed up with single/unpressurized/pressurised etc
> 
> ok so both machines come with PID & single wall (unpressurized) baskets which are two points for a machine to have
> 
> bambino you can manual or auto steam milk - DTP is manual only
> many other key differences?


Bambino is smaller, more kitchen friendly

The rest really comes down to thermojet - it's a big step on from thermocoil

3 second warm up - after you've done a proper warm up routine (you'd need to do the same on dtp) this is a massive advantage imo

Steaming is ready in 3 seconds also - and is powerful

I'm assuming thermojet is more temp stable also though I have no evidence.

Breville are not making any thermocoil machines now - for me you'd have to have a compelling reason so buy old tech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennyboy993

If you get one just make sure you warm up using dual wall single basket. See other threads for reason.

Seeing steam coming out of the group head as the hot water hits the cold basket - after the machine has been off for days, switched on and after literally 3 seconds is something to behold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey

@Joe shorrock

bought -

Brifit scales (3kg) for £13.99

thermometer £4.50

53mm dosing funnels back in stock so got one £7.95

might get a motta distributer when in stock (£25?)

gona get a jar - either airscape of coffee gator (£27-32)


----------



## cuprajake

Dont bother with the motta distribution tool not suited to the sage basket

I know kenny is saying old tech but i saved a good chunk on my dtp and it been now id of bought a bambino as id save a chunk on that

Speed i suppose is relative how quick and how many you make,


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I wouldn't bother with the distributor either. You can always buy it later...

Thermometer.... meh. I would not bother with that either. Use your hand (it reacts quicker... thermometers are really slow! - when it's too hot to touch... stop frothing). And then adjust to the temperature you like.


----------



## Wisey

Cuprajake said:


> Dont bother with the motta distribution tool not suited to the sage basket
> 
> I know kenny is saying old tech but i saved a good chunk on my dtp and it been now id of bought a bambino as id save a chunk on that
> 
> Speed i suppose is relative how quick and how many you make,


 Ah ok thanks, is there a distribution tool that fits with the sage? why Isn't it suited if they're both 53mm?

ill be making On average 1 a day I guess - 0 on working days & 2 on days off

speed isn't a big factor, I can always take 15mins off to make a good coffee


----------



## Wisey

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I wouldn't bother with the distributor either. You can always buy it later...
> 
> Thermometer.... meh. I would not bother with that either. Use your hand (it reacts quicker... thermometers are really slow! - when it's too hot to touch... stop frothing). And then adjust to the temperature you like.


 Thanks for that info

ive seen videos where they say you know it's ready when milk is too hot to touch on the jug, I just thought I'd get a thermometer - be interesting to see how hot I like my coffee currently & compare to when I get my machine, can be used in everyday cooking & - it was only £4.50


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend

Cuprajake said:


> do you think the steam wand tips would be interchangable??


 I'm not sure to be honest but I think that the steam power the Pro can generate is considerably more so it's maybe not a good idea.

My usual routine with the Pro is to run 2 blind shots from the group head, I also boil my kettle and pour a decent amount into the portafilter to warm it up before I make the shot.

I don't use a thermometer for milk frothing either, when it gets to hot to hold switch the steam off.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Wisey said:


> Thanks for that info
> ive seen videos where they say you know it's ready when milk is too hot to touch on the jug, I just thought I'd get a thermometer - be interesting to see how hot I like my coffee currently & compare to when I get my machine, can be used in everyday cooking & - it was only £4.50


If you really want a thermometer... do get a temp tag instead. It's non-intrusive, responsive and out of the way.... unlike the thermometer.


----------



## Wisey

@MediumRoastSteam

never heard of them! 
just had a quick look, look good!! How long do they last?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Wisey said:


> @MediumRoastSteam
> never heard of them!
> just had a quick look, look good!! How long do they last?


I don't really know... when I started off in [espresso] life I had all the guizmos. Eventually as time goes by you learn what's a keeper and what isn't. The temp tags were "interesting" for a week, maybe. I soon figured out that I could trust my hand far better than such invention by humans. I ended up upgrading my milk jug and gave that one away, with the temp tag on it. It's been over 5 years since I last looked at a temp tag, or used one.

I think they last a while (years) as far as I know. Well, the friend who I gave the jug to never complained it ever stopped working, faded or peeled off...


----------



## facboy

Wisey said:


> Ah ok thanks, is there a distribution tool that fits with the sage? why Isn't it suited if they're both 53mm?
> 
> ill be making On average 1 a day I guess - 0 on working days & 2 on days off
> 
> speed isn't a big factor, I can always take 15mins off to make a good coffee


 It's too deep. The minimum depth is about 8mm, which arguably is about 1-2mm too deep for 18g of coffee in the Sage single-walled basket. One of the other threads linked to a 'cheap' Chinese one that might be better suited.

FWIW the Motta works ok for me with my Sage. At least well enough for me not to bother trying to swap it out. I will probably try and get an IMS basket adapted at some point anyway, and as they are deeper the Motta will probably work better for that. IMO the Motta looks nicer and is more compact than the Chinese models, not that that has any bearing on functionality.


----------



## Apr1985

At the price I've just ordered a bambino to partner the niche I have coming in June so might be a barista pro up for sale in a couple of weeks if it works 😁

I drink more pour over than espresso and space is already tight so the Bambino looks like it does what I want in a tiny form factor.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Apr1985 said:


> At the price I've just ordered a bambino to partner the niche I have coming in June so might be a barista pro up for sale in a couple of weeks if it works 😁
> 
> I drink more pour over than espresso and space is already tight so the Bambino looks like it does what I want in a tiny form factor.


 What colour niche did you order


----------



## Apr1985

Joe shorrock said:


> What colour niche did you order


 Black. But I regret my decision now. Just wasn't sure how yellow white will go in a few years 😀


----------



## Joe shorrock

Haha but your niche will match the bambino?


----------



## Apr1985

Joe shorrock said:


> Haha but your niche will match the bambino?


 Sure will, I have the black pro too which is why I chose the black niche in the end 😁
black lunas coming soon so will be a very dark coffee corner 🙃 lucky all my pour over kit is bright


----------



## Wisey

facboy said:


> It's too deep. The minimum depth is about 8mm, which arguably is about 1-2mm too deep for 18g of coffee in the Sage single-walled basket. One of the other threads linked to a 'cheap' Chinese one that might be better suited.
> 
> FWIW the Motta works ok for me with my Sage. At least well enough for me not to bother trying to swap it out. I will probably try and get an IMS basket adapted at some point anyway, and as they are deeper the Motta will probably work better for that. IMO the Motta looks nicer and is more compact than the Chinese models, not that that has any bearing on functionality.


 What's an IMS basket/what does it so different to what you have/how do you adapt a solid steel basket?! What would you adapt!?


----------



## Apr1985

Wisey said:


> What's an IMS basket/what does it so different to what you have/how do you adapt a solid steel basket?! What would you adapt!?


 Just use the search my friend 😁

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/43405-sage-duo-temp-pro-ims-basket-and-shower-head/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=625008&embedComment=625008&embedDo=findComment#comment-625008


----------



## Wisey

@MediumRoastSteam

you quoted 'upgraded your milk pitcher'.

how do you upgrade?! Is it just better quality/different size/different shape spout?

it's not some super pitcher than makes latte art better or something?


----------



## Coffeestyle

Can get different pitchers to pour different patterns ie round spout generally for tulips and sharp for Rosetta


----------



## Joe shorrock

So many types of pitcher to chose from


----------



## Wisey

@Apr1985

Let me know how you get on with the bambino, be interesting to hear how a new user gets on


----------



## Wisey

@kennyboy993

how is the auto milk frothing? Do you use that or manual?

does it create good froth for good latte art (skill level not included!)


----------



## kennyboy993

Wisey said:


> @kennyboy993
> how is the auto milk frothing? Do you use that or manual?
> does it create good froth for good latte art (skill level not included!)


Yes works very well, I never use manual.

First setting for flat white, second for latte, 3rd for cappuccino. I keep it in medium temp setting - plenty hot enough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey

@kennyboy993

does this just create a nice foam on top or are you able to make shapes like tulips etc (if you've practiced I assume) ?

I have a milk frother for a nespresso machine, makes great froth for a coffee but not good enough for art


----------



## kennyboy993

Yes great texture - perfect for art

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danz0r

I've bit the bullet on one of these too after following these discussions, so I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## Wisey

@Danz0r

yeah let me know thanks!


----------



## cuprajake

By the time you decide they will both be full price.

Either machine will do you well so save money and buy the bloody thing 😂


----------



## Wisey

@Cuprajake

😂. I just struggle when I've decided on something then a spanner is thrown in the works!


----------



## Apr1985

Honestly at the price the bambino is stonking value. I'm not really sure what the duo temp pro has over it really.

save yourself £130 over the DTP, use your love2shop at Iceland, wilko, Argos etc on food and clothes for the rest of the year and get enjoying some coffee, you deserve it.


----------



## TomHughes

If it's the AO one it's out of stock now I think


----------



## cuprajake

Yeah its gone


----------



## Apr1985

Snooze you lose 😁
I know 4 people that have bought them yesterday so not surprised


----------



## 24774

Wisey, I'm pretty close to buying you something myself!

You got 2-3 months of learning to use the thing when you get it. At this rate I'd say wait until Black Friday and grab a bargain then!


----------



## Wisey

CocoLoco said:


> Wisey, I'm pretty close to buying you something myself!
> 
> You got 2-3 months of learning to use the thing when you get it. At this rate I'd say wait until Black Friday and grab a bargain then!


 @CocoLoco

deal, I'll pm you my address for delivery 😂😂


----------



## Wisey

Hi all...I'm ready to just bite the bullet & get my stuff purchased...

so machine - bambino or duo temp pro?? DTP is £379, bambino is £329 in John Lewis....got the risk or the bambino not coming with single wall basket I suppose but what do people think

mainly users, what do I go for?


----------



## cuprajake

You must be dying for a brew, ive had 3 machines in the time its taken you to pick 😂😂😂

Dtp for me


----------



## Wisey

@Cuprajake

i was gonna wait for a sale but think I've lost patience


----------



## TomHughes

Wisey said:


> @Cuprajake
> 
> i was gonna wait for a sale but think I've lost patience


 Sale? When? 
I don't there will be any sales until supply chains pick up, which could be next year.

Get either, you will be happy with them for a year or so then shift them on probably.


----------



## Wisey

@TomHughes

ao just sold the bambino a few weeks ago for £250 so guessed others may follow suit, currys sold the black bambino for £229....currys no longer stocking the DTP


----------



## Wisey

In terms of beans -

when I receive some, I need to leave them a bit right? Is it a certain amount Of days after they've been roasted?


----------



## cuprajake

2 weeks for espresso


----------



## TomHughes

Wisey said:


> @TomHughes
> 
> ao just sold the bambino a few weeks ago for £250 so guessed others may follow suit, currys sold the black bambino for £229....currys no longer stocking the DTP


 Probably just shifting old stock. Now the newer stuff is here I don't think that will happen, especially as Sage seem to be having supply issues


----------



## dutchy101

I bit the bullet and picked up the Bambino Plus in smoked hickory from Curry's about a month ago now. Got it for £229 and came with single and dual wall baskets. Absolutely loving it and no regrets at all.

I was originally considering a Barista Pro but at £700 I've managed to pick up the Bambino Plus and the Sage Smart Grinder Pro for almost £300 less. Hopefully the prices will drop again - just keep looking.

Amazon looks like the cheapest place at the moment £329.


----------



## Wisey

@Cuprajake

So don't use until 2 weeks from date of roasting? 
then how long will they be ok for?


----------



## Wisey

@dutchy101

yeah you got one from currys?

im trying to get it from John Lewis/currys/Argos as I think you get use loce2 shop vouchers at them.

currys totally out of stock, Argos looks like delivery only....John Lewis is in stock. Argos is £399 though...

it's difficult though as I've phoned customer services to see which baskets they come with but they say they only know what's on the website!


----------



## cuprajake




----------



## dutchy101

From what I know mate, they should now all come with all 4 baskets and if they don't Sage should send you the missing ones, although this may take some time. I was debating about the colour when I got mine, but it's perfect for my kitchen and much better than the stainless would have been. So glad I took the plunge and lucked out at £229 with all baskets and the best colour for my kitchen.

The box said pressurised baskets only included but when I unpacked it, they were all there. I think it's possibly a case of the box contents being wrong as others have had the same happen to them


----------



## Wisey

@dutchy101

looks good mate...

problem is can't get bambino or DTP for less than £379! A lot of reviews say great machine but not for that price!


----------



## Ljeezy

Hi, sage seem to be selling the bambino at £329 inc delivery.


----------



## Wisey

@Ljeezy

thanks for finding that!


----------



## Wisey

@Cuprajake

oh wow, I thought you left it like 5 days, didn't realise it was 14!


----------



## dutchy101

Wisey said:


> @dutchy101
> 
> looks good mate...
> 
> problem is can't get bambino or DTP for less than £379! A lot of reviews say great machine but not for that price!


 Yeah,quite possibly. I was originally looking at the Barista Pro which wt today's price would have cost me £300 more than my Bambino and grinder. I was lucky with my timing


----------



## Wisey

@dutchy101

yeah & location! The bambino was only in a few currys stores nationwide!


----------



## dutchy101

Defo mate. I'd say hold on for a bit. Better to get something you want at a price you're happy with then buy something and then 2 weeks later it drops / something else comes up that kills you.

I'm still keeping an eye on what's out there and at what price for some reason lol


----------



## Wisey

@dutchy101

yeah I understand...been watching & prices not moving, @TomHughes doesn't think there'll be a sale....might chat to John Lewis see if they do a blue light discount....only seems like Argos or currys take love2shop vouchers tho which would help as I have £165...


----------



## dutchy101

Also it's purely a case of supply vs demand economics at the moment. Now things are easing up people may be less likely to be thinking about purchasing their own set ups plus the production lines will get going again. I'd say give it a few weeks but be ready to snap up something if it pops up. That's exactly what I did with mine but was fortunate with the location as you say.

Good luck fella I'll keep an eye out and let you know if I see anything too


----------



## Superneat

I was looking at the same options recently, decided to go a different route in the end, but found some good options while I was looking. The prices here have been a bit better through the lockdown than the UK. The Bambino can be bought below for €265 delivered to the UK / or £237 😁

https://velocoffee.ie/products/the-bambino-plus-by-sage?variant=32373997568081


----------



## Wisey

@dutchy101

thanks lad...I won't go used but probably would've had @Cuprajake DTP as it was still quite new but I was too late!


----------



## Wisey

@Superneat

thanks, is it a reputable tried/tested website?


----------



## Superneat

Wisey said:


> @Superneat
> 
> thanks, is it a reputable tried/tested website?


 I can't vouch for them as never ordered, but they seem to be a small batch roaster based in Co. Cork. They have an active Instagram and Facebook and it's only sage machines they stock so I'd say they're an official reseller. I would happily buy off them if needed 😁


----------



## Fiyo

Just joined the forum as like the OP Iam looking to buy either DTP or Bambino plus though trust me to want to buy when the prices, seem to be at their highest! Any advise for a newbie on where might be best to check out for Black Friday deals if you think there, will be any? I have checked so many links for some cheaper deals but so many places, are sold out or now selling at full RRP. The only thing putting me off the Bambino a little is that it doesn't have a hot water button for AMERICANO as I don't drink milkly coffee (but OH will drink the odd one)


----------



## 24774

Fiyo said:


> Just joined the forum as like the OP Iam looking to buy either DTP or Bambino plus though trust me to want to buy when the prices, seem to be at their highest! Any advise for a newbie on where might be best to check out for Black Friday deals if you think there, will be any? I have checked so many links for some cheaper deals but so many places, are sold out or now selling at full RRP. The only thing putting me off the Bambino a little is that it doesn't have a hot water button for AMERICANO as I don't drink milkly coffee (but OH will drink the odd one)


 I got my Sage BE from John Lewis last Black Friday for £375. They're probably a good bet for Sage stuff on sale this BF. Maybe somewhere like AO.com or Lakeland too.


----------



## dutchy101

Fiyo said:


> Just joined the forum as like the OP Iam looking to buy either DTP or Bambino plus though trust me to want to buy when the prices, seem to be at their highest! Any advise for a newbie on where might be best to check out for Black Friday deals if you think there, will be any? I have checked so many links for some cheaper deals but so many places, are sold out or now selling at full RRP. The only thing putting me off the Bambino a little is that it doesn't have a hot water button for AMERICANO as I don't drink milkly coffee (but OH will drink the odd one)


----------



## TomHughes

Oh good lord I thought we were back to deciding which machine again.


----------

